# Freiburg - Schneegrenze - wo kann man am WE fahren



## Grizzly71 (2. Februar 2006)

hallo,
bin am WE in freiburg.....wie sieht denn die lage momentan aus? 
eher ski oder doch das bike?
sind rosskopf, kibfelsen und schönberg gerade schneefrei?
gibts am kaiserstuhl eigentlich trails und darf man die befahren?
so long ...


----------



## Robse (2. Februar 2006)

Im Moment sind nicht mal alle Straßen ganz frei. War verletzungsbedingt schon länger nicht mehr auf irgendwelchen Bergen, aber ich denke nicht, dass die Schneefrei sind. --> Spikes oder Ski.

Gruß Robse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Fix (2. Februar 2006)

War gestern Nacht auf dem Rosskopf, ist zwar nicht zu 100% Schneefrei, aber auf jeden Fall fahrbar da die Schneedecke, soweit nicht schon plattgefahren, nicht wirklich dick ist...
Warm einpacken solltest du dich allerdings schon ;-)


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (11. Februar 2006)

...Hi !


Also ich bin diesen Winter noch auf jeden Ber gekommen auf den ich wollte.

Manchmal sind steile verblockte Trails bergauf nahezu unfahrbar. Bergrunter gehts aber.

Übrigens alles ohne Spikes. 


Matze


----------



## dream-racing (12. Februar 2006)

Heute war zwischen Rosskopf und Flaunser ab und zu 20cm Schnee. 
An manchen Bergauf-Stellen war es unfahrbar, aber meist nur für 100 Meter oder so, der Rest ging problemlos. Etwas anstrengender halt. 

VIelleicht fahr ich morgen mal zum Kybfelsen und schau da nach.


----------



## [email protected]!t (27. Februar 2006)

wer weis wie es beim roßkopf aussieht ?
viel schnee ?


----------



## soulseller (27. Februar 2006)

machbar


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (27. Februar 2006)

jap 

heute wieder bis auf 1100 meter hoch ohne Probleme.


----------



## mr.impossible (1. März 2006)

so siehts aus aktuell - heul.....


----------



## soulseller (1. März 2006)

wo isn das mr impo, dieser trostlose strassenstrich kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## mr.impossible (1. März 2006)

der schicke flachbau is der offroad planet, indusrtiegebiet süd, nahe vauban.

unter der woche recht laut, aber am wochenende eine seelen riuhe - es sei denn die gezeigten nachbarn machen mal wieder drehzahl tests mit der husquarna


mischa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dream-racing (4. März 2006)

Jetzt geht echt gar nichts mehr. Lawinenwarnung auf dem Feldberg. Und auf Höhe von St. Barbara schon beinahe 50cm Pappschnee. Also ich hab nach dem ich das Bild geschossen hab umgedreht und bin nach Hause. Es sind mir auch einfach zu viele Äste von den Bäumen gekracht.


----------



## chilimania (4. März 2006)

dream-racing schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt geht echt gar nichts mehr. Lawinenwarnung auf dem Feldberg. Und auf Höhe von St. Barbara schon beinahe 50cm Pappschnee. Also ich hab nach dem ich das Bild geschossen hab umgedreht und bin nach Hause. Es sind mir auch einfach zu viele Äste von den Bäumen gekracht.



Ja, die Äste haben mich vorhin auch aus dem Wald getrieben.
Auf den Roßkopf kannste vergessen - allein der Weg Richtung St. Ottilien ist schon schwierig genug.
Soviel Schnee gabs schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## dream-racing (4. März 2006)

Hoffentlich wird es nächste Woche wieder etwas weniger. Oder zumindest so kalt, dass es nicht so klebt. Dann würde man wenigstens vorwärts kommen, so geht gar aber nichts. Eigentlich wollte ich ja bis Sohlacker fahren, das hab ich aber schnell aufgegeben.


----------



## chilimania (4. März 2006)

Der Untergrund ist halt nicht mehr kontrollierbar.
Viel Drifterei...
Aber wenns so naß auf den Bäumen bleibt, wird mir das echt zu gefährlich - auch mit Helm...
Mal sehen, was kommt - ausnutzen muß man es eigentlich trotzdem...
Bald gibt's nämlich nur wieder Matsch.


----------



## dream-racing (4. März 2006)

Irgentwie ist mir Matsch sogar lieber als soviel Schnee. Ok man sieht nach ner Tour aus wie die Sau und das Rad auch und die Landschaft auch. Aber man kann wenigstens fahren.


----------



## mr.impossible (5. März 2006)

ähhh.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dream-racing (5. März 2006)

wir sind gestern Nacht auch mit Langlaufski über die Kajo in die Kneipe gefahren. Und das ging auf jeden Fall besser als mit dem Rad. 

Man fühlt sich trotzdem wie im falschen Film, wenn man in die Kneipe geht und zuerst mal seine Ski in an die Theke lehnt...


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. März 2006)

ist ganzschön heftig, war grad mit dem auto unterwegs, habe ständig kontakt mit dem halb gefrohrenem schnee gahabt. mein auto liegt wohl zu tief, habe die vibrationen sehr stark an den füssen gemerkt. ist wohl nur ein dünnes blech nach unten... ohoja wenn das mal durchrostet


----------



## chilimania (6. März 2006)

dream-racing schrieb:
			
		

> Irgentwie ist mir Matsch sogar lieber als soviel Schnee. Ok man sieht nach ner Tour aus wie die Sau und das Rad auch und die Landschaft auch. Aber man kann wenigstens fahren.



Noch schlimmer als Schnee sind zuviele Spaziergänger, wie gestern - was mich als sehr höflichem ImWaldRadler einiges an Zeit kostet.

Hat aber doch noch einige Bäume gekostet, in der Nacht von Sa auf So...




@mr. impossible

Schönes Bild!
Tja, da sollte der Radkurier heute doch wohl auch eher auf Ski umsteigen...
Hoffe, die Nebenstrassen, wie Deine da, sind halbwegs frei, wobei's vorne auf der Merzhauser wohl ähnlich aussehen wird, halt sehr matschig.


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. März 2006)

wenn es so weiter schneit sind die trails über 1000m wohl erst im juni schneefrei. hoffentlich brechen hier nicht noch die ganzen bäume bei der schneelast zusammen. 
genau das habe ich letzte woche am lago maggiore erlebt. bis 600/700m waren die trails von umgestürzten bäumen so versperrt - da ging nichts ......über 700m war dann schnee. 
dafür bekommen wir bestimmt wieder einen sonnigen und trockenen herbst!! die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## herrenfahrer (7. März 2006)

Fahren, kann man momentan mit der Schneeschaufel begraben.
Das ist echt zu gefährlich (Schneebruch )!!!
Hoffen wir auf besser.
Grüsse Dirk


----------



## waldman (7. März 2006)

heut geht das mitm schneebruch vielleicht noch eher. auch wenn der schnee echt schwer ist.
morgen wirds kritisch wenns rein regnet


----------



## mr.impossible (8. März 2006)

tja im moment is echt essig mit fahren, aber wenigstens  das problem mit dem fahrradständer hat sich erledigt






gruss

m.


----------



## herrenfahrer (8. März 2006)

@mr. impossible
Das mit dem Fahrradständer kommt gut!!!!   

Gruss Dirk


----------



## C-Fix (8. März 2006)

Jetzt das Ganze nur noch in einem Iglu verbuddeln und es ist auch vor Diebstahl geschützt


----------



## Waldgeist (8. März 2006)

wo ist die Diebstahlsicherung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.impossible (8. März 2006)

brauch ich nicht, der schnee und das rad sind zusammen so schwer, dass ichs selber kaum zurück in den keller geschleppt gekriegt hab, hö, hö...

m.


----------



## bergling (11. März 2006)

Hallo! 
War heute oder gestern jemand auf dem Rosskopf oder Kybfelsen? WIe ist da so die SChneelage? Kommt man problemlos hoch? 

Gruß, bergling


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. März 2006)

also am samstag hat es sich mal wieder als schwierig erwiesen auf den roßkopf zu biken.... langsam werde ich verrückt...oder fahre ich immer die falsche strecke ??


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. März 2006)

so, kann jemand sagen wie die aktuelle lage ist ?


----------



## C-Fix (17. März 2006)

War Montag Nacht Richtung Rosskopp unterwegs, hat keinen gropen Spaß gemacht (bergauf zumindest   )
Am Donnerstag waren wir beim Kypfelsen in der Gegend (so grob Richtung Schauinsland) unterwegs, haben ca 300 Höhenmeter gemacht, dann hat der Schnee auf dem Weg angefangen zu stören, sind dann umgekehrt. 
Ich würds einfach mal probieren...


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. März 2006)

ich hab voll kein bock mehr auf den verdammten schnee... hoffentlich taut der bald weg.


----------



## soulseller (17. März 2006)

heute wars echt mies, ab ~600hm ging nix mehr: pappiger schnee, grad soviel dass man aufpassen muss, nich übern lenker zu segeln  
bin sowohl kyfelsen gefahren als auch roßkopf, beides arrrrrrrr  













wobei mans auf brombergsattel aushalten konnte  






mehr http://freiburg.it/bike/?bilder&jahr=2006&monat=M%E4rz


----------



## wing (18. März 2006)

Ich komm grad vom Kohlerhof. Da wo Autos oder Bulldogs unterwegs sind, gehts gut. Alles andere ist momentan sehr mühsam und macht jedenfalls mir nicht wirklich Spaß. Aber die Zeit arbeitet für uns. Also mal schauen, was sich die nächsten Tage so tut.

Grüßle

wing


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. März 2006)

naja...werd mal morgen schauen wie weit der Tauvorgang am Rosskopf fortgeschritten ist . Hoffentlich schon weiter als Freitag.
Werde berichten.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (18. März 2006)

da war ich heute, zumindest in der gegend. habs aufgegeben.
der schnee ist teilweise so sulzig das garnichts mehr geht, und ich geh auch nicht..bin ja zum biken unterwegs.
für den nächsten winter schaff ich mir ein rennrad an !


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. März 2006)

Moin

Wieder zurück vom Rosskopf. Hab mich über St.Ottilien (die romantische Strecke) und dann die Forststraßen hochgequält. Die letzten Meter vorm Turm ging (fast) nix mehr. Gute Laufschuhe waren da angesagt. Dieser Abschnitt war aber runter der lustigste. Zwischendurch gabs hin und wieder Schiebe-Passagen, aber alles noch im Rahmen.

Naja auf jeden Fall waren es die Strapazen mal wieder wert. 

MfG


----------



## [email protected]!t (24. März 2006)

hat jemand neuigkeiten ?
mittlerweile müsste es doch bis 700hm schneefrei sein !?!


----------



## waldman (24. März 2006)

ich war vorgestern aufm rosskopf und es ist eigentlich kein problem bis kurz (10-20 hm) vor dem gipfel, der rest ist fast komplett schneefrei. also alles kein problem zum hoch sowie runterfahren. das letzte stück hab ich halt hochgeschoben.


----------



## bergling (25. März 2006)

Ja, Rosskopf und Kybfelsen sind wieder schneefrei und gut befahrbar, hab ich aus zuverlässigen Quellen erfahren!

Weiss jemand, wie es auf dem Kandelhöhenweg und in St. Peter aussieht? St. Märgen/ Wolfsteige?

Schauinsland/ Höhe Mittelstation würd mich auch interessieren!

Vielleicht war da heut jemand unterwegs? 

Grüße, bergling


----------



## Rolf (27. März 2006)

Kandelhöhenweg ist fahrbar (bin gestern bis kurz vor St. Peter gefahren), bis auf einige Schneereste und diverse Überbleibsel von Waldarbeiten. Jetzt kanns losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (10. April 2006)

Der Winter verlässt uns - zumindest hier in Villingen - wohl doch noch nicht. Es hört einfach nicht auf zu schneien!!!! 

Ich habe vorhin mal wieder einen Parkplatz zwischen ziemlich großen Schneehaufen gesucht....was diesen Winter ja schon öfters vorkam. 

Über Ostern bin ich in FR und hoffentlich sind zumindest Rosskopf und Kibfelsen schneefrei. 

Wer näheres über die FRer Trails weiss kann's ja kurz durchgeben.

let's ride


----------



## firefly82 (17. April 2006)

Hallo,

wie sieht es aus? ist der schnee in fr und umgebung schon verschwunden? wie hoch kann man fahren ohne knöcheltief im schnee zu versinken?


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. April 2006)

schauinsland sieht frei aus, alles tiefere ist schon länger wieder frei


----------



## firefly82 (17. April 2006)

wow das ging aber schnell....

aber wie sieht es auf waldwegen aus? hier auf rund 1000 m höhe geht es noch eine weile bis man wieder im wald fahren kann, da teilweise der schnee noch knie-tief liegt.


----------



## Samiel (19. April 2006)

Es sieht gut aus. Singletrails bis fast 1000m schneefrei. Zumindest war's gestern auf 950 m in Nordlage so am Rappeneck so. 
Der Schnee sollte nicht mehr lange ein Problem darstellen, vor allem bei den Temperaturen nicht


----------



## RobFR (19. April 2006)

ich war am samstag bis zur holzschlägermatte unterwegs. schneefrei bis kurz vor der mittelstation. bis zur station kommt man noch problemlos, trotz schnee. aber nach der mittelstation in richtung holzschlägermatte war finito und schieben angesagt. es fehlten aber nur noch 400m (nicht höhenmeter).

Grüsse
Rob


----------



## [email protected]!t (19. April 2006)

misst, überall diese kleinen fliegen die in schwärmen rumfliegen und in augen ohren nasen und mündern verschwinden...
wann kommt endlich wieder winter !!!!


----------



## Robse (19. April 2006)

Kybfelsen ist auch kopmlett frei und war heute sehr angenehm zu fahren. Aber der eine oder andere umliegende Gipfel war noch gut mit Schnee bedeckt. 

Gruß Robse


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. Januar 2007)

schon mal vorsorglich in die obere Forumsregion geholt


----------



## blackforest (24. Januar 2007)

Ja, jetzt kann sich die Frage aber jeder selber beantworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischaan (24. Januar 2007)

Schneegrenze gibt's im Moment definitiv nicht!

Auf dem Roßkopf liegen 25 cm feinster Pulverschnee. 
Hoch ist's gewaltig anstrengend, runter ein Traum.

Gruß an alle, die heut morgen noch geschlafen haben oder arbeiten mußten


----------



## Rebell-78 (24. Januar 2007)

Es ist gefährlich. Nach dem Sturm sind viele Bäme "angeschlagen" es kann immer was runterkrachen.

Es wird auch nicht viel besser wenn es alles anfang zum schmelzen und das Boden weich wird.


----------



## Galleg2002 (24. Januar 2007)

Ahhhhhh ich raste aus, mein bruder wollte dieses Wochende extra von Dresden kommen und wir wollten biken gehen und GENAU dieses beschissende Wochende muss es schneien, boar ich kotze so dermaßen ab. Haben uns eigentlich samstag rossi, sonntag Schauinsland und montag Kibby vorgenommen.    . Umbuchen kann er es nicht weil er nachtzug nimmt. Naja ab wann sind die strecken wenigstens zum rossi wieder befahrbar (bin erst im september hergezogen kenne mich deshalb net aus  )? Kann man trotz schnee wenigstens da hoch eiern oder gibt garkeine chance auf biken dieses we ? 
2 Frage Wo kann man gute wanderntouren raussuchen, wennma schon nicht biken gehen können dann gehma wenigstens wandern. Okay muss mich jetzt erstmal an meinen Kommilitonen abreagieren gehen  .


----------



## marc (24. Januar 2007)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Schneegrenze gibt's im Moment definitiv nicht!
> 
> Auf dem Roßkopf liegen 25 cm feinster Pulverschnee.
> Hoch ist's gewaltig anstrengend, runter ein Traum.
> ...



Hey Christian, dat is net fair...    ne wirklich nicht  
Sonst alles paletti?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Krischaan (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo Marc
Alles wieder paletti. Hab etwas ausgesetzt wegen einer angeschlagenen Schulter (jaja, das Alter).
Fairerweise muß man aber auch sagen, dass ich auch manchmal arbeite, wenn andere in der Kneipe rumlungern, von ihren Heldentaten singen und sich gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen   
Gruß
Krischan


----------



## blackforest (24. Januar 2007)

Galleg2002 schrieb:


> Ahhhhhh ich raste aus, mein bruder wollte dieses Wochende extra von Dresden kommen und wir wollten biken gehen und GENAU dieses beschissende Wochende muss es schneien, boar ich kotze so dermaßen ab. Haben uns eigentlich samstag rossi, sonntag Schauinsland und montag Kibby vorgenommen.    . Umbuchen kann er es nicht weil er nachtzug nimmt. Naja ab wann sind die strecken wenigstens zum rossi wieder befahrbar (bin erst im september hergezogen kenne mich deshalb net aus  )? Kann man trotz schnee wenigstens da hoch eiern oder gibt garkeine chance auf biken dieses we ?
> 2 Frage Wo kann man gute wanderntouren raussuchen, wennma schon nicht biken gehen können dann gehma wenigstens wandern. Okay muss mich jetzt erstmal an meinen Kommilitonen abreagieren gehen  .




Also da am Freitag das nächste Tief mit Schnee kommen soll würd ich sagen, dein Bruder sollte besser Ski mitbringen 

Ansonsten ist es bei 20cm Schnee eh kein Problem auf en Rosskopf zu fahren.


----------



## waldman (24. Januar 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Es ist gefährlich. Nach dem Sturm sind viele Bäme "angeschlagen" es kann immer was runterkrachen.
> 
> Es wird auch nicht viel besser wenn es alles anfang zum schmelzen und das Boden weich wird.



und in deiner wohnung kann dir die decke aufn kopf fallen


----------



## Galleg2002 (24. Januar 2007)

Wir sind aber biker und keine schiefahrer... naja wir versuchen mal samstag hoch auf den rossi zu kommen (runterzu wirds sicherlich schwieriger...) und dann sehma mal weiter.... aber hab echt befürchtungen das es tagsüber taut und abends gefriert... dann wird man wohl netmal hochlaufen könnnen !


----------



## blackforest (24. Januar 2007)

Galleg2002 schrieb:


> Wir sind aber biker und keine schiefahrer... naja wir versuchen mal samstag hoch auf den rossi zu kommen (runterzu wirds sicherlich schwieriger...) und dann sehma mal weiter.... aber hab echt befürchtungen das es tagsüber taut und abends gefriert... dann wird man wohl netmal hochlaufen könnnen !



Ihr seid ja mal Waschlappen    Ich war schon oft auf em Rosskopf wenns untendrunter Eis vom Auftauen hatte. Solange man auf den Singletrails bleibt geht das wunderbar. Auf den Waldwegen sind dann nur die Autospuren gefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja mal Waschlappen    Ich war schon oft auf em Rosskopf wenns untendrunter Eis vom Auftauen hatte. Solange man auf den Singletrails bleibt geht das wunderbar. Auf den Waldwegen sind dann nur die Autospuren gefährlich.



nur die Harten kommen in den Garten...


----------



## Galleg2002 (24. Januar 2007)

Also meint ihr die singeltrails sind befahrbar... wollte da hinten bei st. otillien den trail hoch, dann bei st. otillien direkt der trail mit dem umgestürtzten baum und dann hoch zum rossi (da denn einen trail auch noch hoch) und dann runter zu zum jägerhausschen. Naja schauma mal wie es sich entwickelt aber ihr müsst bedenken wir beide kommen aus dem flachland und sind keine downhiller... erleben eher denn kick beim hinauffahren .


----------



## marc (25. Januar 2007)

Galleg2002 schrieb:


> ... erleben eher denn kick beim hinauffahren .


----------



## waldman (25. Januar 2007)

marc schrieb:


>




das waren auch meine gedanken als ichs gelesen habe


----------



## Galleg2002 (25. Januar 2007)

Naja war jetzt nicht so gemeint das uns das bergab fahren keinen spass macht aber wir sind halt nicht solche Biker die ihr Rad bergauf schieben.. oder noch viel schlimmer mit der Schauinsland bahn hochfahren nur um dann wie die bekloppten runter zu brettern. Das hat nichtmehr viel mit Mountainbiken zu tun ... . Ich verstehe darunter einen berg mit eigner Kraft zu bezwingen, die natur zu geniesen und beschaulich einen singletrail wieder bergab zu düsen.


----------



## blackforest (25. Januar 2007)

Galleg2002 schrieb:


> Naja war jetzt nicht so gemeint das uns das bergab fahren keinen spass macht aber wir sind halt nicht solche Biker die ihr Rad bergauf schieben.. oder noch viel schlimmer mit der Schauinsland bahn hochfahren nur um dann wie die bekloppten runter zu brettern. Das hat nichtmehr viel mit Mountainbiken zu tun ... . Ich verstehe darunter einen berg mit eigner Kraft zu bezwingen, die natur zu geniesen und beschaulich einen singletrail wieder bergab zu düsen.



mhm, danke für die Mitteilung deiner toleranten Meinung   Als Mountainbiker aus em Flachland sollte man vll. nicht anfangen den Sport definieren zu wollen.

Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß beim hochschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Galleg2002 (25. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> mhm, danke für die Mitteilung deiner toleranten Meinung   Als Mountainbiker aus em Flachland sollte man vll. nicht anfangen den Sport definieren zu wollen.
> 
> Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß beim hochschieben.


Wie gesagt wir scheiben das bike ja nicht hoch. Aber jedem das seine. Aber ich also mountainbiker würde es jedenfalls als beleidigung empfinden wenn man mich mit einen downhiller gleichsetzt der sein bike irgendein Berg hochschieben bzw. sich fahren lässt. Technikmäßig sind die downhiller klar überlegen aber ich meine davon allein ist man noch kein mtb´ler. Aber ganz ehrlich ich verachte diese downhiller ein wenig, ich meine haben super bike für  über 2000  aber schaffens nichtmal auf den rosskopf hoch zu tudeln... ich bitte euch. 

und ausserdem ist das meine persönliche definition vom sport... jeden das seine.


----------



## blackforest (25. Januar 2007)

Galleg2002 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wir scheiben das bike ja nicht hoch. Aber jedem das seine. Aber ich also mountainbiker würde es jedenfalls als beleidigung empfinden wenn man mich mit einen downhiller gleichsetzt der sein bike irgendein Berg hochschieben bzw. sich fahren lässt. Technikmäßig sind die downhiller klar überlegen aber ich meine davon allein ist man noch kein mtb´ler. Aber ganz ehrlich ich verachte diese downhiller ein wenig, ich meine haben super bike für  über 2000  aber schaffens nichtmal auf den rosskopf hoch zu tudeln... ich bitte euch.
> 
> und ausserdem ist das meine persönliche definition vom sport... jeden das seine.



Junge, junge du scheinst ja ganz schön eingebildet zu sein. Dir ist schon klar, dass die ersten MTBler Downhiller waren???

"ich verachte downhiller ein wenig" - Dann hast du dir mit Freiburg evtl. die falsche Heimat ausgesucht.

Ich definiere einen schönen Biketag dadurch, dass ich viel Spaß habe. Ob ich da hochschiebe oder fahre ist mir egal.


----------



## Galleg2002 (25. Januar 2007)

Das hat nix mit eingebildetheit zu tun, ist nunmal meine meinung. Wenn du dabei spass hast bittschön, ich hab spass wenn ich mich einen schönen ruppigen singeltrail hochschlängele und dabei mir noch die Sonne ins gesicht lacht. Hab auch per se nix gegen Downhiller sondern nur gegen die die ihr Rad hochschieben und danach behaupten sie wären die ultra krassen biker. Hab auch letztens einen getroffen und mich kurz mit ihm unterhalten (hatte das neue Speci stumpjumper 07) und er ist auch mit samt seinem schutzzeug was sicherlich nicht leicht ist den Kybfelsen hochgeradelt. Vor solchen leuten hab ich respekt, aber für MICH gehört halt zum Mountainbike fahren nicht nur das runterkommen sondern auch das hinauf kommen. 

Achso und jeder MTB´ler ist schließlich auch ein downhiller (also wenn ich einmal oben bin will ich acuh wieder runterkullern), bloss der unterschied zu den Downhillern ist (auch bei den ersten MTB´lern) das MTB´ler den Berg auch hochfahren.


----------



## blackforest (25. Januar 2007)

du hast wirklich ziemlich verbohrte Ansichten. Ich wünsch dir blos, dass du nicht mal die Toleranz von einem Dher in Anspruch nehmen willst. Evtl. reagiert der dann wie du.

Nur mal ums dir zu erklären: Ich fahre auf jeden Berg hier in der Gegend hoch. Aber mit meinem Dher schiebe ich durchaus auch mal gern ins Bombenloch hoch um dort zu springen o.ä. Genauso hab ich Spaß an shuttle-touren auf den Schauinsland/Hinterwaldkopf oder wie sie alle heißen. Alles das sind Facetten des MTB-Sports, welcher wie gesagt als Shuttle und DH-Sport erfunden wurde. 

Deine Meinung find ich total daneben, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass in jeder Stadt die größere Berge im Umland hat die Bewegung Richtung FR und DH geht, da CCler nunmal in richtigen Bergen eigentlich keinen Spaß mehr machen.


----------



## [email protected]!t (25. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> .... da CCler nunmal in richtigen Bergen eigentlich keinen Spaß mehr machen.



nana, jetzt gehts los hier


----------



## blackforest (25. Januar 2007)

Soll kein Angriff gegen CCler sein. Aber auf richtigen Bergen ist man mit nem CCler meißtens deutlich untermotorisiert. Braucht man sich ja nur die Räder der Vertrider anzuschaun. (obwohl mirs der Verein auch en bisle suspekt ist!)


----------



## rohstrugel (25. Januar 2007)

Ich bin kein MTB´ler


----------



## Galleg2002 (25. Januar 2007)

Tja ist nunmal meine Meinung akzeptiere sie, ich akzeptiere ja auch deine bloss darf ich ja meine wohl noch verteidigen... . Meine Meinung kommt vielleicht daher das ich aus dem Flachen komme und noch nicht soviele downhiller kenne, aber finde es einfach schade das einer der wichtigstens Aspekte des Mountainbikens (nähmlich das hochradeln) immer mehr ins hintertreffe gerät. Scheint so als ob man heutzutage unter Mountainbiken immer mehr das Downhillen und rumgehopps über selbstgenagelt rampen versteht. Find das schade, sollen sich die leute doch downhiller und was weiss ich sich nennen. Aber wenn ich zu jemand sage ich fahre Mountainbiken dann will ich das es damit in verbindung gebracht wird das ich auchmal 1000 hm fahren kann ohne aus dem sattel zu kippen und nicht das ich 3 fach lupings über irgendwelche hügelchen mache.


----------



## [email protected]!t (25. Januar 2007)

soll doch jeder machen was ihr/ihm spaß macht.
gehöre ich eigentlich zur minderheit wenn ich cc *und* dh/fr betreibe ???


----------



## marc (25. Januar 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Ich bin kein MTB´ler




wer mit dem Postbus shuttlet auf keinen Fall,   
wie geht´s ? lange nichts gehört...alles klar im Norden 

und
@ galleg2002

ich bin wohl auch kein MTB´ler...obwohl ich hab ja deinen Respekt, fahre ich doch, wie fast alle, mit einem Bike 18kg+ sämtliche Berge hoch, mit gepflegt lässiger Technik der Berg runter und geniesse auch mal einen Heldentag im Bikepark inkl. Shuttle. Deine Einstellung ist nicht besonders tolerant und vor allem sehr engstirnig, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Aber jeder wie er will.

marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (25. Januar 2007)

Du verstehst das falsch. Die meißten Dher hier fahren durchaus auch Touren und sind wahrscheinlich fitter als du dir das so vorstellst. Sie haben aber eben auch einen reinen Dher. Es gibt einfach Strecken, die machen mit nem anderen Fahrrad nur noch wenig Spaß, und darum gehts den meißten nunmal: Spaß. Im übrigen braucht man für ein paar "Loopings" ein deutlich höheres Fahrkönnen als für jede CC-Strecke dieser Welt, von der nötigen Körperspannung mal ganz abgesehen.

Deine Meinung ist intolerant, das stört mich.


----------



## blackforest (25. Januar 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> soll doch jeder machen was ihr/ihm spaß macht.
> gehöre ich eigentlich zur minderheit wenn ich cc *und* dh/fr betreibe ???



die meißten hier in FR machen doch eh beides. Ich fahr ja mit meinem Freerider auch dauernd Touren, die man mit jedem CC-Rad machen könnte.


----------



## Galleg2002 (25. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Du verstehst das falsch. Die meißten Dher hier fahren durchaus auch Touren und sind wahrscheinlich fitter als du dir das so vorstellst. Sie haben aber eben auch einen reinen Dher. Es gibt einfach Strecken, die machen mit nem anderen Fahrrad nur noch wenig Spaß, und darum gehts den meißten nunmal: Spaß. Im übrigen braucht man für ein paar "Loopings" ein deutlich höheres Fahrkönnen als für jede CC-Strecke dieser Welt, von der nötigen Körperspannung mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> Deine Meinung ist intolerant, das stört mich.


War ja nur als beispiel gedacht... naja wenn ihr wie gesagt auch Touren fahrt (also quasi auch die ausdauer habt) dann möchte ich nichts gesagt haben. Wie gesagt habe nur gegen die was die wegen jeden kleinen Hügelchen vom Radsteigen und bei mehr als 200 hm den Buss nehmen (sprich wo eine 80 jährige oma mehr Kondition auf dem Rad mitbringt) und sich dann für die Krone der MTB´ler welt halten. Hoffe mein standpunkt wird jetzt klar.


----------



## marc (25. Januar 2007)

he @blackforest, du unfitter Downhiller.... 

@ galleg2002, bissl arg über einen Kamm geschert. Es gibst verdammt viel richtig fitte Leut und die meisten Dh´ler fahren sogar Rennrad   (ich eingeschlossen). Ich genieß jede Tour und lach mir eins wenn ich wieder beim runter"bügeln" CC´ler sehe die vor jedem Kiesel zurückschrecken, aber dafür war der Kick ja nach oben da. Junge, du bist echt ganz schön begriffsresistent


----------



## waldman (25. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Ich fahr ja mit meinem Freerider auch dauernd Touren, die man mit jedem CC-Rad machen könnte.



ja des liegt ja einfach nur daran dass es hier nur wenige anspruchsvolle trails gibt  

würds in feriburg so wie in vancouver/nelson aussehn würdst du mit deinem ac team ausgelacht  

und der cc-fahrer an sich würde wohl gar nicht existieren, wobei, einer müsste den shuttle bus fahren  

spaß beiseite,
nix gegen ne tour nach der man total fertig ist, aber die kann ich auch mit meinem freerider machen. lieber bergauf en bissel langsamer und bergab richtig auspowern


----------



## blackforest (25. Januar 2007)

Galleg2002 schrieb:


> War ja nur als beispiel gedacht... naja wenn ihr wie gesagt auch Touren fahrt (also quasi auch die ausdauer habt) dann möchte ich nichts gesagt haben. Wie gesagt habe nur gegen die was die wegen jeden kleinen Hügelchen vom Radsteigen und bei mehr als 200 hm den Buss nehmen (sprich wo eine 80 jährige oma mehr Kondition auf dem Rad mitbringt) und sich dann für die Krone der MTB´ler welt halten. Hoffe mein standpunkt wird jetzt klar.



probier doch bitte mal mit nem Dher 200hm hoch zu fahren. Dann darfst du gern über die unfitten Dher schimpfen  

@marc: so, jetz geh ich erstmal 200 Liegestüze machen, damit ich nächstes Mal im Muscle-Shirt wenigstens fit ausseh.


----------



## marc (25. Januar 2007)

@ waldi, hast dein GPS eigentlich schon bekommen daß Du für dein BigBike bestellt hast? Ich find ohne so ein Teil bist halt nimmer hip...


----------



## marc (25. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> @marc: so, jetz geh ich erstmal 200 Liegestüze machen, damit ich nächstes Mal im Muscle-Shirt wenigstens fit ausseh.



Ja aber mindestens. Du ausgehungerter CC Hungerhaken


----------



## waldman (25. Januar 2007)

jo und du findest auch gleich wieder nen weg wenn immer querfeldein durchn wald schratest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (25. Januar 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> jo und du findest auch gleich wieder nen weg wenn immer querfeldein durchn wald schratest



dachte auf waldwegen ist biken verboten...im Wald selbst ist alles breiter als wie 2m


----------



## waldman (25. Januar 2007)

ich muss ja au nur immer schaun wo der weg ist dass ich nicht uffd fress flieg.

oder überleg mal zu fährst zu weit runter. da musst als freerider erst wieders shuttel rufen des dich abholt. ohne gps braucht des ja stunden bis der fette pick-up durchn wald ist.    


Achtung: in diesen zeilen ist ironie und sarkasmus versteckt


----------



## rohstrugel (25. Januar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> wer mit dem Postbus shuttlet auf keinen Fall,
> wie geht´s ? lange nichts gehört...alles klar im Norden


Hi Marc,
gut gehts (oder schiebts).
Wollte gestern wie üblich zur Arbeit radeln, und musste gleich nach 10m einsehen, dass ich (bei dem Schneechaos) kaum einen Meter vorwärts komme ... und das schon in der Ebene (0 Höhenmeter)


----------



## marc (25. Januar 2007)

he was soll das? Ironie und sarkasmus in einem satz? ich kannsuchen wie ich will, ich find die beiden net. Sind die neu im Forum?

...mal wieder ne NL - Luigi Tour im Frühjahr, @rostkugel   
auch gerne Bikepark, so richtig mit Schattel   du weißt so der Freerider Style....dann nehmen wir auch ironie uns sarkasmus mit, wenn sich die beiden bis dahin melden...


----------



## waldman (25. Januar 2007)

die beiden sind recht scheu. kommen nur hin und wieder, und wenn dann verstecken sie sich eh wieder.


----------



## rohstrugel (25. Januar 2007)

So ein NL-Luigi Treffen sollten wir anstreben. Wenn Dave jetzt mitliest wird er spontan die Pfalz als Revier vorschlagen. Da könnten wir dann gemeinsam rauf und wieder runter radeln, mal schieben oder etwas hüpfen und unsere schlaffen Körper an den zahlreichen Gasthäuser stärken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Januar 2007)

mal was zum thema,
wie ist es momentan so zu fahren ?

gefrorener schnee ? eisglatt ?  hab hinten ein racing ralph drauf....


----------



## Galleg2002 (26. Januar 2007)

also war heut auf dem rosskopf und ging eigentlich ganz gut. Die Singeltrails sind von schnee und ab und zu von eis bedeckt aber relativ gut zu fahren. Runterzu wars an einige stellen ziemlich ******* aber wenn man gemäßigt fährt und nicht die spiegelglatten waldautobahnen fährt dürfte das auch kein problem darstellen.


----------



## Phil85 (27. Januar 2007)

Ich war heute fahren gieng echt ast rein !! 
Mit den richtigen Reifen und Einstellung geht das nich wie andere ( war dann alleine unterwegs)  .
War im Bombenkrater Springen is sau geil im Schnee !!!!!! 

Hätte fast in der mitte vom großen Gap geparkt , da der schnee doch echt mehr Bremst als ich erwarted hätte  

Bin Morgen wieder da und mmmmmmmmuuuuuuuuggggggnnnnnn dann kommste au wenn du es sagst .


Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden


----------



## Krischaan (29. Januar 2007)

Blut am Roßkopf!

Was muß ich von schneewandernden Freunden hören:
zuerst Reifenspuren, dann ein Einschlagkrater und zuletzt eine Blutspur hangabwärts?!     
Was ist passiert? Alle noch am Leben?

Dem Spurenleger hiermit beste Genesungswünsche.

Und allen anderen weiterhin gute Fahrt.


----------



## Galleg2002 (29. Januar 2007)

Also ich und mein Bruder sind heil runtergekommen obwohl sehr matschig... . Naja nach 4 Tagen hintereinander biken reichts jetzt auch erstma... das bike bleibt biss zum wochende stehen


----------



## [email protected]!t (29. Januar 2007)

solange der schnee gefroren ist, ist alles kein problem. an den stellen wo die grenze zwischen schmelzen und frieren ist ( gestern war / ca 350-400hm in fr.) 
ist es wiederlich. wenn es geht asphaltierte strassen für diesen übergang suchen.


----------



## waldman (30. Januar 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> ist es wiederlich. wenn es geht asphaltierte strassen für diesen übergang suchen.


wie jetzt ?
auf asphalt bergab ?


----------



## Krischaan (31. Januar 2007)

Mein Tip nach der Mittwochmorgen-Inspektion:
Forstautobahnen meiden und vor allem bergab den direkten Weg nehmen. Im Gegensatz zu dem festgefahrenen Schnee auf den breiten Wegen sind die kleinen Wege nämlich weitgehend schneefrei.
Ach ja, noch der übliche Gruß an die vormittags arbeitende Bevölkerung


----------

